# Conseils voyage...



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2008)

Fancouleaux...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2008)

Je fais mes baggages, là, je te dirais...


----------



## tirhum (20 Mars 2008)

Voyage organisé ?!...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Voyage organisé ?!...



C'est sûr qu'il y a certains jours où on aurait envie de conseiller la destination à un maximum de gens...


----------



## r0m1 (20 Mars 2008)

... aux plages naturistes à Fancouleaux....  :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2008)

Ah... Je vois que le petit Monsieur a peut être eu à subir de petits ennuis lors de son séjour...


----------



## jugnin (20 Mars 2008)

Dio cane, v'là des nostalgiques de la vieille Sodome. 'Z'avez pas lu la Bible, bande d'hérétiques ?


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mars 2008)

Bof moi la Grèce ça me dit rien.


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Mars 2008)

Moi j'ai pas de vacances avant Août alors.....


----------



## tirhum (20 Mars 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Dio cane, v'là des nostalgiques de la vieille Sodome. 'Z'avez pas lu la Bible, bande d'hérétiques ?


Le "_livre de mormon_" sert de cale pour mon lit...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Mars 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> ... 'Z'avez pas lu la Bible, bande d'hérétiques ?



Si fait... Si fait, mon jeune ami.
Que crois-tu ? La création de ce fil m'a été souflée par le très haut... Comme par hasard, juste la veille du vendredi saint...
Ses voies sont décidément impénétrables à priori... C'est toujours à posteriori que l'on comprend ses desseins...


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2008)

_j'y suis allé l'an dernier, je m'y suis fait chier !  cette année, je préfère aller à Cazzu, c'est dans la Baie d'Aiacciu&#8230;   
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _j'y suis allé l'an dernier, je m'y suis fait chier !
> _




Ben ... Les vacances, c'est fait pour ça, non ?


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben ... Les vacances, c'est fait pour ça, non ?



ah non, ça c'est pour les touristes !


----------



## boodou (21 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _j'y suis allé l'an dernier, je m'y suis fait chier !_





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben ... Les vacances, c'est fait pour ça, non ?





alèm a dit:


> ah non, ça c'est pour les touristes !



Parleriez-vous de la fameuse tourista ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _j...cette année, je préfère aller à Cazzu, c'est dans la Baie d'Aiacciu
> _



C'est au pied de la tour de capitello... Tous les guides gays mentionnent le site ...


----------



## elKBron (21 Mars 2008)

malgré les ampoules (rectales), on y voit rien là bas. je déconseille fortement


----------



## kisbizz (21 Mars 2008)

avec un peu de chance je n'aura pas de vacances cet été : 
je suis en train de voir pour  changer de boulot voire  de pays ... ce sera un debut  a d'autres vacances


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Mars 2008)

J'irai un jour, j'en ai rêvé, je m'y promenais, assis nu derrière les vitres d'une Papamobile qui roulait au pas... et la foule m'acclamait... :rateau:


----------



## elKBron (21 Mars 2008)

LeConcombreMaske tout nu sans PapaMobile


----------



## krystof (21 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Fancouleaux...



Uniquement si on passe par Montcuq


----------



## elKBron (21 Mars 2008)

en faisant un crochet par Gland, ce serait sympa aussi


----------



## stephane6646 (21 Mars 2008)

A fancouleaux, il fait toujours soleil, donc il ne faut pas oublier la crème, beaucoup de crème...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Fancouleaux...


 


krystof a dit:


> Uniquement si on passe par Montcuq


 
et si on fait un détour par Collioure.


----------



## krystof (21 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> et si on fait un détour par Collioure.



Pour les petits joueurs ça. Il m'en faut plus.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mars 2008)

Faut faire gaffe, il parait que le terrain est glissant à Fancouleaux...
Pis c'est un trou ce bled...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juin 2008)

... Les vacances approchent, non ?...


----------



## Craquounette (20 Juin 2008)

Je crois que l'organisation d'un charter ne serait pas un mal...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Juin 2008)

Il fera chaud parait il cet été à Fancouleaux... 

Comme dit le proverbe : "En juillet à Fancouleaux, après Dédé, c'est toi le plus beau"... :rateau: 

Si certain(e)s hésitent encore après ça...


----------



## La mouette (20 Juin 2008)

M et Mme Fancouleaux ont un fils ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> M et Mme Fancouleaux ont un fils ...




Naaaaan  A leur âge ? :affraid: Oh les vieux cochons !


----------



## joanes (23 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> M et Mme Fancouleaux ont un fils ...



C'était une fille, et elle s'appelait Eva.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2008)

joanes a dit:


> C'était une fille, et elle s'appelait Eva.



Je vois, avec certes un peu de retard, qu'il y a tout de même des gentlemen qui captent parfaitement la portée de ce fil...


----------



## joanes (29 Juin 2008)

Moi même je suis poète à mes heures et j'apprécie la poésie, surtout en langue étrangère


----------



## kisbizz (30 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Les vacances approchent, non ?...



oui et ....... dis , t'as pa un conseil sur comment se faire inviter pour un voyage ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2008)

J'ai bien une idée que la décence et la charte m'empêchent d'écrire ici


----------



## DarkPeDrO (14 Juillet 2008)

Je rêve d'y aller


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Juillet 2008)

C'est assez accueillant...


----------



## kisbizz (14 Juillet 2008)

chez moi ? trop de monde deja mais ..on mange bien


----------



## Bassman (15 Juillet 2008)

J'ai un peu peur qu'il y ai énormément de monde... C'est un peu la destination à la mode en ce moment


----------



## vousti (15 Juillet 2008)

superbe complexe hôtelier rue du quai.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2008)

Attention car le vent siffle dans la rue du quai!


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juillet 2008)

Quête au vent qui siffle une réponse


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Juillet 2008)

Bon finalement je n'y suis pas allé... pas cette année en tout cas...

Par contre j'ai rencontré pendant 2 semaines nombreux touristes et plus particulièrement quantité d'origine du nord de l'Europe (oui, à partir des Pays Bas donc)... j'ai conseillé à nombreux d'entre eux de s'y rendre prestement... Fancouleaux étant particulièrement adapté à l'absence chronique (tamère) de savoir vivre* dont font preuve nos amis mernordique... :mouais:  :sleep:

(*: et je ne vous parle même pas de "l'éducation" de leur descendance   )


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2008)

Des barbares je vous dis!
J'en ai vu manger des encornets farcis en buvant du coca!


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Des barbares je vous dis!
> J'en ai vu manger des encornets farcis en buvant du coca!



 Monstrueux !  Ils portaient le short avec les chaussettes dans les chaussures ouvertes aussi ?


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2008)

comme Jacques Chirac ? :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> comme Jacques Chirac ? :affraid:



Oui ! Sauf que vu Bernadette lui c'était tête de veau avec bière  L'"encornet" je pense qu'on peut, d'ores et déjà, le réserver à Sarkozy


----------



## Craquounette (20 Juillet 2008)

Très cher tonton,

par le plus grand des hasards y aurait-il encore quelques places de disponibles au club Med de Fancouleaux ? J'ai quelques personnes ayant dégoté un ticket gagnant...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2008)

Mais bien sûr... Nous sommes encore loin d'afficher complet cette année...


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais bien sûr... Nous sommes encore loin d'afficher complet cette année...


 


 et puis il y a toujours de la place....


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2008)

Comme Daniela ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2008)

tant qu'on peut y mettre les doigts...


----------



## olivier78150 (22 Juillet 2008)

moi je vais là
et vous ?
http://www.korculainfo.com/


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Juillet 2008)

Qui avait dit "c'est une année à nioub" ???...  :sleep:


----------



## Craquounette (22 Juillet 2008)

olivier78150 a dit:


> moi je vais là
> et vous ?
> http://www.korculainfo.com/



quand je vous parlais de ticket gagnant....

_Edit : Grenouille grillée par un concombre_


----------



## olivier78150 (22 Juillet 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Qui avait dit "c'est une année à nioub" ???...  :sleep:


 tu me fais un autographe ?
nioub masqué c bien comme pseudo je connaissais les shtroumpfs


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Qui avait dit "c'est une année à nioub" ???...  :sleep:



moi je dis que des nioubes inscrit depuis une semaine parlant d'organiser des AES, c'est de toutes façons ultra-suspect


----------



## olivier78150 (22 Juillet 2008)

et puis nioub peut etre ici mais cela fait quand meme mmhh 24 ans au moins d'informatique


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2008)

olivier78150 a dit:


> et puis nioub peut etre ici mais cela fait quand meme mmhh 24 ans au moins d'informatique



oui et puis tu n'es pas un nioube, c'est juste une nouvelle inscription Olivier 



> Dernière activité: 15/07/2008 19h22


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Juillet 2008)

oliviercodepostal a dit:


> et puis nioub peut etre ici mais cela fait quand meme mmhh 24 ans au moins d'informatique



Oui, oui, l'algèbre de boule aussi non ?


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2008)

ceci dit, son iMac G3 500Mhz a l'air de bien marcher&#8230; 

et puis un nioube inscrit le 15/10/2004 n'est pas un nioube ou plutot un nioube de 2004 est toujours un nioube ets era à vie un nioube&#8230;


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Juillet 2008)

Ha oui en effet, c'est un cas clinique apparemment... :rateau: 

Bon revenons à nos moutons, grosse promo au camping naturiste de Fancouleaux... viendez nombreux... et nombreuses...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juillet 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ha oui en effet, c'est un cas clinique apparemment... :rateau:
> 
> Bon revenons à nos moutons, grosse promo au camping naturiste de Fancouleaux... viendez nombreux... et nombreuses...



y'a un Golf?


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> y'a un Golf?



18 trous même !


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juillet 2008)

Alors c'est le bonheur!
Un Golf vallonné, c'est top!


----------



## kisbizz (23 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> y'a un Golf?



et une piscine ? un jacuzzi ?  des palmiers ? un masseur et des huiles ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juillet 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Qui avait dit "c'est une année à nioub" ???...  :sleep:



A Fancouleaux, les nioubes ont sait les accueillir...
Quand ils repartent ils ont une démarche qui se reconnaît entre toutes... :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> et une piscine ? un jacuzzi ?  des palmiers ? un masseur et des huiles ?



Hé oooooh! tu veux pas 100 balles et un Mars® non plus?!!!?


----------



## kisbizz (23 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Hé oooooh! tu veux pas 100 balles et un Mars® non plus?!!!?



suis pas un enfant moi , je ne joue plus aux balles depuis longtemp et le chocolat fait grossir :mouais:

et puis , les vacances ne le sont pas reelement sans bulles ni d'huile


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Hé oooooh! tu veux pas 100 balles et un Mars® non plus?!!!?



Ah j'ai cru que tu étais parti en vacance..... tu m'as fait peur..... :love::love::love::love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Hé oooooh! tu veux pas 100 balles et un Mars® non plus?!!!?



Ah moi je connaissais l'expression avec "une Pipe", à la place de "100 balles", mais il est vrai que là, ce n'est pas applicable...


----------



## estomak (26 Juillet 2008)

ca existe pas ce bled !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> ca existe pas ce bled !



Nooooooooooon ?!!!? ...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est au pied de la tour de capitello... Tous les guides gays mentionnent le site ...



non !!! cazzu c est pres de l aeroport, sur le terrain vague..hahahha


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nooooooooooon ?!!!? ...


mais oui ca existe ...je vois mal les habitués de MACGE raconter des conneries.


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nooooooooooon ?!!!? ...



Estomaquant, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah moi je connaissais l'expression avec "une Pipe", à la place de "100 balles", mais il est vrai que là, ce n'est pas applicable...


hum
note technique 
100 balles = 50 fois deux balles


----------



## estomak (26 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nooooooooooon ?!!!? ...




- pourquoi t'inventes un nom de bled qui n' existe pas?
:hein:
REFLEXION


_-ah! j'crois comprendre! môssieur évolue dans les étages superieurs de l'humour! du 36 eme degré!_
:rateau:
En fait y'a un jeu de mots. j'avais pas compris.

-Non, mais ça aurait tres bien pu exister, blague à part. Comme un con, j'ai quand même cherché sur google. Y'a bien un bled qui s'apelle saint jean pieds de porc je crois.
-Faut croire que le mossieur, l' est taquin.


----------



## aCLR (26 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> - pourquoi t'inventes un nom de bled qui n' existe pas?
> :hein:
> (&#8230



:rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juillet 2008)

nous assistons là à la découverte d'univers nouveaux par estomak

c'est beau 

( une petite recherche sur ce célèbre village et il comprendra mieux)


----------



## estomak (26 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> nous assistons là à la découverte d'univers nouveaux par estomak
> 
> c'est beau
> 
> ( une petite recherche sur ce célèbre village et il comprendra mieux)



*Pour ce qu'aurait pas compris, le jeu de mot, c'est
tu vas à fancouleaux ? (tou vas fan cullo)
(va fan culo =_ vas te faire en_.....,en italien)

j'suis sur j'suis pas le seul qu'avait pas compris!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> - pourquoi t'inventes un nom de bled qui n' existe pas?
> :hein:
> _-ah! j'crois comprendre! môssieur évolue dans les étages superieurs de l'humour! du 36 eme degré!_
> :rateau:



pour traiter les manifestations douloureuses de l'hyperacidité des voies digestives supérieures, dans un premier temps Rennie, dans un second temps, le supplice de l'iPod*...


*_demande aux anciens...


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> *Pour ce qu'aurait pas compris, le jeu de mot, c'est
> tu vas à fancouleaux ? (tou vas fan cullo)
> (va fan culo =_ vas te faire en_.....,en italien)
> 
> j'suis sur j'suis pas le seul qu'avait pas compris!


juste en passant
 conseil si tu veux pas  te griller comme raconteur de blagues

une blague c'est un cadeau lancé  à l'entourage  et qui flotte  
L'attrape qui veut ou qui peut

le truc qu'il  vaut mieux éviter de faire ( dans les soirées , diner etc) c'est expliquer une blague

-ca gache le plaisir de ceux qui ne la connaissent pas et veulent l'apprecier

-si par ailleurs elle est nulle , ou les interlocuteurs  avec un QI negatif ou qu'elle est mal racontée, revenir dessus et expliquer c'est la route directe vers le bide monumental, le ratage total

maintenant tu fais comme tu veux hein


----------



## estomak (26 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> juste en passant
> conseil si tu veux pas  te griller comme raconteur de blagues
> 
> une blague c'est un cadeau lancé  à l'entourage  et qui flotte
> ...



ha! bah désolé. si j'avais su, je me serais mis en mode 'spoiler'


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> ha! bah désolé. si j'avais su, je me serais mis en mode 'spoiler'



 voix à la Jean Gabin

ohh là tu sais mon ptit, tu d'vrais pas 

le mode _spoiler_ avec le patochman ca peut avoir , pour toi, des conséquences

au mieux  des trucs de ce genre
*
NAAN MÉ SAVA PA LA TETE GOUGNIAFIÉ?

*ou des coups de boules rouges
( il est gentil MAIS susceptible )*
*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> ca existe pas ce bled !





estomak a dit:


> - pourquoi t'inventes un nom de bled qui n' existe pas?
> :hein:
> REFLEXION
> 
> ...





estomak a dit:


> *Pour ce qu'aurait pas compris, le jeu de mot, c'est
> tu vas à fancouleaux ? (tou vas fan cullo)
> (va fan culo =_ vas te faire en_.....,en italien)
> 
> j'suis sur j'suis pas le seul qu'avait pas compris!





estomak a dit:


> ha! bah désolé. si j'avais su, je me serais mis en mode 'spoiler'



Oui mais alors là, non... c'est trop neuneu pour être vrai, même si je n'ai plus aucun doute depuis longtemps sur la propension à la bêtise de mes con-génères... 
Donc, là c'est vraiment trop gros... par ailleurs, ça sent le faux Nioub tout ça  ... enfin j'espère, sinon, on vient de franchir un palier de plus vers les fonds abyssaux de la connerie...  :rateau: :sleep:


----------



## estomak (27 Juillet 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Oui mais alors là, non... c'est trop neuneu pour être vrai, même si je n'ai plus aucun doute depuis longtemps sur la propension à la bêtise de mes con-génères...
> Donc, là c'est vraiment trop gros... par ailleurs, ça sent le faux Nioub tout ça  ... enfin j'espère, sinon, on vient de franchir un palier de plus vers les fonds abyssaux de la connerie...  :rateau: :sleep:



Moi, new be?
_je suis inscris depuis plus de six mois, pas une semaine. Renseigne toi mieux, c'est pas ça un NIOUB_

De la bétise, de la connerie?
je ne vois pas ou mais on va dire que c'est ton opinion , et qu'elle n'engage que toi.....

_Amitiés respectueuses._


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2008)

nioube un jour, nioube toujours!


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juillet 2008)

y en un qui s'enfonce , et tout seul ....


----------



## estomak (27 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> y en un qui s'enfonce , et tout seul ....



hey! salut pascalformac,

j'étais pret à déterrer notre ancienne discussion sur les ovnis, en m'appuyant sur les déclarations toutes récentes d'un ex astronaute qui met la Nasa en portafaux outre-atlantique.

mais j'ai pas voulu enfoncer le clou, vu que t'es sympa et que t'es une aide précieuse dans les forums techniques. je veux pas me mettre le pascalformac à dos.

mais attention!


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2008)

Tiens il a du aller y faire un tour à Fancouleaux l'estomak, il a la pastille toute rouge!


----------



## estomak (27 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tiens il a du aller y faire un tour à Fancouleaux l'estomak, il a la pastille toute rouge!




Dingue ça! j'étais en vert, et là je passe au rouge a cause de toi!

c'est moche ton attitude.


ah non, c'est alem!
hey c'est vache, moi j'mets jamais de rouge à personne.

_*si quelqu'un pouvait me dépanner d'un vert ou deux, à charge de revanche, histoire de pas etre pris pour un intouchable. merci._


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2008)

T'inquiète, ça pique un peu au début mais après y parait qu'on s'habitue.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> hey! salut pascalformac,
> 
> j'étais pret à déterrer notre ancienne discussion sur les ovnis, en m'appuyant sur les déclarations toutes récentes d'un ex astronaute qui met la Nasa en portafaux outre-atlantique.
> 
> ...


tiens , le coup du mix  copinage - menace
j'ai peur ,
j'ai peur...que tu comprennes mal l'esprit de certaines parties du bar ( ou  certains piliers, piliers qui en ont aussi , des parties, )

( tiens l'iguane a fait dans la pédagogie)


----------



## aCLR (27 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tiens il a du aller y faire un tour à Fancouleaux l'estomak, il a la pastille toute rouge!





jpmiss a dit:


> T'inquiète, ça pique un peu au début mais après y parait qu'on s'habitue.



Pour accélérer la guérison







Je te passe de la crème mon petit *Estomak*, si tu veux​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Juillet 2008)

tiens, après ma "contribution", le minimum que je puisse faire, c'est lui tendre le tube...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Moi, new be?
> _je suis inscris depuis plus de six mois, pas une semaine. Renseigne toi mieux, c'est pas ça un NIOUB_
> 
> De la bétise, de la connerie?
> ...



Oula ! on a un nouvel étalon maitre apparemment...  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> _-ah! j'crois comprendre! môssieur évolue dans les étages superieurs de l'humour! du 36 eme degré!_
> :rateau:



Non... Je n'ai aucun humour... Tout le monde te le confirmera, ici...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juillet 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Oula ! on a un nouvel étalon maitre apparemment...  :rateau:



Je téléphone à mon pote conservateur du pavillon de Sèvre... Il reste peut être une place... :love:


----------



## aCLR (27 Juillet 2008)




----------



## estomak (27 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non... Je n'ai aucun humour... Tout le monde te le confirmera, ici...




Non non j'ai pas dit ça dans ce sens là!

D'ailleurs c'était tres drole.
Ca fait un peu penser à l'humour de Philippe Bouvard.

D'ailleurs, je vais essayer de la ressortir chez moi.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Ca fait un peu penser à l'humour de Philippe Bouvard.



Heuuuuuu... Nan nan nan! Faut pas dire ça, gamin... On part sur de très mauvaises bases...


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> _*si quelqu'un pouvait me dépanner d'un vert ou deux, à charge de revanche, histoire de pas etre pris pour un intouchable. merci._


_

Heu..... faudrait que tu dises un truc que j'apprécie...... 



LeConcombreMaske a dit:



			tiens, après ma "contribution", le minimum que je puisse faire, c'est lui tendre le tube...  





Cliquez pour agrandir...


Es tu sur que c'est le traitement le plus adapté à la situation ? :mouais:_


----------



## estomak (27 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Heuuuuuu... Nan nan nan! Faut pas dire ça, gamin... On part sur de très mauvaises bases...




dans le meme genre,

Monsieur et Madame Naiempalépourmoinsqueça ont un fils
comment il s'apelle?

réponse :_ jean!_

Tu la connaissais pas celle-là j'suis sur.


----------



## aCLR (27 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Heu..... faudrait que tu dises un truc que j'apprécie......



T'aimes pas les _monsieur & madame_ :mouais:



Pharmacos a dit:


> Es tu sur que c'est le traitement le plus adapté à la situation ? :mouais:



Peut-être qu'il va aller faire un stage à Brulsoulcagnare après Fancouleaux


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Peut-être qu'il va aller faire un stage à Brulsoulcagnare après Fancouleaux


en été la liaison  en arriere-train premiere classe est avec changement , et passe obligatoirement par Jéféunpostalakon


----------



## estomak (27 Juillet 2008)

pour revenir au sujet (certains ont fait des digressions), moi j'ai voté réponse 2.


----------



## aCLR (27 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> pour revenir au sujet (certains ont fait des digressions), moi j'ai voté réponse 2.



Tu fais bien de revenir dans le sujet. Je ne peux pas répondre car il manque le choix : j'y habites


----------



## estomak (27 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu fais bien de revenir dans le sujet. Je ne peux pas répondre car il manque le choix : j'y habites



Je vois à peu pres ou c'est, une vallée perdue entre deux montagnes.


----------



## aCLR (27 Juillet 2008)

C'est là&#8230;​


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juillet 2008)

Labeur inlassablement renouvelé que la formation des nioubes qui débarquent sans avoir tous les éléments 
( mais là, coté estomak,  ca commence à rentrer )


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( mais là, coté estomak,  ca commence à rentrer )



C'est le cas de le dire!


----------



## benkenobi (27 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Heuuuuuu... Nan nan nan! Faut pas dire ça, gamin... On part sur de très mauvaises bases...



Patoch Bouvard ça te va plutôt bien !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juillet 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Patoch Bouvard ça te va plutôt bien !



Jette un coup d'oeil au post juste au dessus du tien et réserve ton billet aller simple...


----------



## aCLR (27 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est le cas de le dire!



*À ne surtout pas utiliser avec des préservatifs*




Choisir plutôt un gel à base d'eau


----------



## Craquounette (27 Juillet 2008)

C'est pas une semaine qu'il a gagné lui, mais une pension à l'année...

Dites, je rêve où c'est comme les oiseaux migrateurs les newbes ? C'est saisonnier ? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> C'est pas une semaine qu'il a gagné lui, mais une pension à l'année...
> 
> Dites, je rêve où c'est comme les oiseaux migrateurs les newbes ? C'est saisonnier ? :mouais:



Nan, le nioube de combat, c'est pas régulier, on peut rester deux ans sans voir la queue d'un, puis en choper trois de suite


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2008)

C'est comme les morbacks, on en attrape rarement un seul a la fois.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

bon, c en est assé de la persecution du nioube !!


----------



## vousti (28 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est comme les morbacks, on en attrape rarement un seul a la fois.





MANO2A a dit:


> bon, c en est assé de la persecution du nioube !!



CQFD


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> bon, c en est assé de la persecution du nioube !!


oh l'aut'e
Des lecons sur la reception ( de nioube )
- d'un nioube qui vira son dossier receipt 
( oh que je suis fin ce matin )

-et qui nous  n'a *même pas *débouché un Figari rouge, alala 
( radin ! :rateau
p'tete attendre  midi hein , c'est un peu tôt


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> oh l'aut'e
> Des lecons sur la reception ( de nioube )
> - d'un nioube qui vira son dossier receipt
> ( oh que je suis fin ce matin )
> ...




Y'a pas d'heure pour un Figari rouge


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Y'a pas d'heure pour un Figari rouge


Du vécu?

Ceci dit le petit dej au rouge +omelette +charcutaille 
( ou falculelle , fiadone etc )
miâââmmm


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

ahhhhh !!! on voit les connaisseurs !!!  a quand une degustation bon vin corse et de figatellu entre macgeens ??:love:


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> ahhhhh !!! on voit les connaisseurs !!! a quand une degustation bon vin corse et de figatellu entre macgeens ??:love:


 
Ben quand tu nous montes tout ça sur le continent


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> oh l'aut'e
> Des lecons sur la reception ( de nioube )
> - d'un nioube qui vira son dossier receipt
> ( oh que je suis fin ce matin )
> ...



stp, heu, je ne l ai pas viré, je cherchais au mauvais endroit !! et puis c est bas de m attaquer la dessus , vraiment ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ben quand tu nous montes tout ça sur le continent



bon j y penserai, un pti tour de france Macgeesque, assorti de degustation de produits du terroir ...héhé...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> bon j y penserai, un pti tour de france Macgeesque, assorti de degustation de produits du terroir ...héhé...



Pourquoi pas en Suisse aussi pendant qu'on y est !!!   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

mais oui, pourquoi pas !!! avec plaisir !! héhéhéhé!!


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juillet 2008)

On a trouvé un nioub qui va faire le tour de l'europe (france belgique suisse) avec un charette de spécialité corse ! 

Tout cela bénévolement sur son temps libre. Il faut simplement veiller à lui fournir un gite pour le jour de son passage.

Merci de votre compréhension. 

Et hop Figari nous voilà


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> On a trouvé un nioub qui va faire le tour de l'europe (france belgique suisse) avec un charette de spécialité corse !
> 
> Tout cela bénévolement sur son temps libre. Il faut simplement veiller à lui fournir un gite pour le jour de son passage.
> 
> ...



Ben et nos cousins de la Belle Province, et les territoires francophones du Pacifique (sans compter nos expatriés en Chine, au Japon ou aux USA) alors


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben et nos cousins de la Belle Province, et les territoires francophones du Pacifique (sans compter nos expatriés en Chine, au Japon ou aux USA) alors


 
Ben une fois qu'il aura fini sa tournée européenne.... s'il lui reste quelque chose


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juillet 2008)

il a ecrit _Ail-Yack-Sio_ dans son truc à gauche
c'est pas Figari ( beaucoup plus au Sud)

conseil au nioub
Vu ta tournée je conseille un convoi de semi-remorques de bouffe et boissons
( ca va poser un probleme pour garer pres du Lou Pascalou mais on va trouver)

edit
et prévoir des avions cargos ( voir post au dessus)


----------



## Craquounette (28 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> On a trouvé un nioub qui va faire le tour de l'*europe* (france belgique suisse) avec un charette de spécialité corse !


 
Ah non... Là va falloir faire de l'extra-communautaire


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

Ben voila , comme j aime cette solidarité entre mac users ...c est rare de rencontrer des gens qui ne sont pas interessé , n est ce pas ??? je suis sur sans specialitées locales vous m offririrz quand meme le gite nan ???


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> Ben voila , comme j aime cette solidarité entre mac users ...c est rare de rencontrer des gens qui ne sont pas interessé , n est ce pas ??? je suis sur sans specialitées locales vous m offririrz quand meme le gite nan ???


 
C'est pas de l'intérêt on veut juste (re)découvrir 

Sinon ne t'inquiète pas pour la logistique pour le semi remorque ! on va trouver en 2 2 


Heu par contre le gite sans spécialités locales.... :mouais: comment dire il faudra être bon négociateur


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> Ben voila , comme j aime cette solidarité entre mac users ...c est rare de rencontrer des gens qui ne sont pas interessé , n est ce pas ???


et t'as encore rien vu

bon j'ouvre la voie à la suite qui ne manquera pas d'etre évoquée ( rondelle tout ca)


> je suis sur sans specialitées locales vous m offririrz quand meme le gite nan ???



si tu couches , peut etre


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> comment dire il faudra être bon négociateur


Ah c'est comme ca que tu dis , toi?
Pas mal
Sobre , subtil , flou , efficace


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> si tu couches , peut etre


 
oui mais il est pas grec..... ça va en embeter certains....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

si vous etes brunes avec de jolis yeux verts et tanké comme un avion de chasse ca peut se negocier...ou alors on fait un echange de bon procedés....specialités corses contre specialites locales brunes aux yeux verts ???héhé....


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Il faut simplement veiller à lui fournir un gite pour le jour de son passage.


La niche vermoule au fond du jardin ça convient?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> oui mais il est pas grec..... ça va en embeter certains....


hummm, si peu

surtout tard et imbibés , ca glisse

sinon y a les plans classiques
" tu sais pas tant que t'as pas essayé"
ou
" t'aimes les films de gladiateurs"?
ou

"je suis partisan du capitalisme sauvage , y a pas ecrit "refuge" sur la porte"
etc etc


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

pensez a la harissa alors ...ou au gravier de chez vous...hahahahaha !!!


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> La niche vermoule au fond du jardin ça convient?


 
Entièrement  tant qu'il n'est pas à même le sol  (un tapis de feuille convient parfaitement )



pascalformac a dit:


> hummm, si peu
> 
> surtout tard et imbibés , ca glisse
> 
> ...


 
ouarf pour le film de gladiateur, ça dépend de l'actrice....


----------



## estomak (28 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> hummm, si peu
> 
> surtout tard et imbibés , ca glisse
> 
> ...



ou sinon, le célèbre
:Tu aimes faire du vélo sans selle?


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> ou sinon, le célèbre
> :Tu aimes faire du vélo sans selle?


 
tiens personne t'a boulé vert encore 


(je sais je suis vilain )


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

si moi !!!!


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> si moi !!!!


 
Apparement ça a pas trop d'effet


----------



## estomak (28 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> tiens personne t'a boulé vert encore
> 
> 
> (je sais je suis vilain )



si, y'a manao mais il coupdeboule gris! alors ca m'a rien rapporté.

-sinon, au petits malins qui en profitent pour me bouler rouge alors que je leur ai rien fait, rien que par l'effet de masse, qu'ils sachent que je fais une liste.


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> si, y'a manao mais il coupdeboule gris! alors ca m'a rien rapporté.
> 
> -sinon, au petits malins qui en profitent pour me bouler rouge alors que je leur ai rien fait, rien que par l'effet de masse, qu'ils sachent que je fais une liste.


 
Vas y balance la liste !
On les enverra en vacances.... à moi que ce soit toi qui parte en vacance....


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Apparement ça a pas trop d'effet


Ben faut dire que je lui ai mis -16 pts dans la tronche hier


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

toi aussi tu coup de boule gris !!!  toujour pas compris pourquoi j ai des coup de boiule gris et d autres vert...j ai du mal lire la faq...


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2008)

Tu veux du rouge?


----------



## estomak (28 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Vas y balance la liste !
> On les enverra en vacances.... à moi que ce soit toi qui parte en vacance....



c'est de la faute d' Além tout ça.
lui, il doit posséder une force 5 dans le coupdeboule. il a suffit d'un seul de ses coups de boule , pour que je me retrouve dans le rouge, alors qu'avant j'avais jamais eu de rouge.:afraid::afraid:


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> c'est de la faute d' Além tout ça.
> lui, il doit posséder une force 5 dans le coupdeboule. il a suffit d'un seul de ses coups de boule , pour que je me retrouve dans le rouge, alors qu'avant j'avais jamais eu de rouge.:afraid::afraid:



C'est vrai, alèm c'est une râclure de première!


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben faut dire que je lui ai mis -16 pts dans la tronche hier


 
Vu comme ça 



MANO2A a dit:


> toi aussi tu coup de boule gris !!! toujour pas compris pourquoi j ai des coup de boiule gris et d autres vert...j ai du mal lire la faq...


 


jpmiss a dit:


> Tu veux du rouge?


 
Imagine MANO2A tu n'aurais même plus à lire la FAQ pour savoir quand est ce que tu boules vert ou gris ! Ce serait toujours rouge  une seule couleur la classe quand même


----------



## estomak (28 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> toi aussi tu coup de boule gris !!!  toujour pas compris pourquoi j ai des coup de boiule gris et d autres vert...j ai du mal lire la faq...



pareil que toi.

faudrait qu'on se syndique. qu'on se laisse pas faire!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu veux du rouge?



ben nan, c est bon ....


----------



## Bassman (28 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est vrai, alèm c'est une râclure de première!



Une vraie enflure


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> c'est de la faute d' Além tout ça.
> lui, il doit posséder une force 5 dans le coupdeboule. il a suffit d'un seul de ses coups de boule , pour que je me retrouve dans le rouge, alors qu'avant j'avais jamais eu de rouge.:afraid::afraid:


 

Oui enfin si t'avais pas eu de vert non plus 


Enfin on s'écarte du sujet ! quand est ce qu'on mange corse par là ?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juillet 2008)

Ah estomak change de registre
Maintenant c'est " Calimero- cépô zuste"
(psssst : ca marchera pas , ca marchera pas, le monde est cruel)

ceci dit c'est interessant , il explore avec application les divers typologies

c'est une formation accelerée
( futur modo?)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

vous mangerez corse quand vous aurez bien plus de consideration pour les nioube. il suffit !!!  :love::love::love::love:


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> vous mangerez corse quand vous aurez bien plus de consideration pour les nioube. il suffit !!! :love::love::love::love:


 
alèm, jpmiss vous n'entendez pas cet appel : "boulez moi rouge, boulez moi rouge"

Le p'tit jeune veux de la "considération"


----------



## estomak (28 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah estomak change de registre
> Maintenant c'est " Calimero- cépô zuste"
> (psssst : ca marchera pas , ca marchera pas, le monde est cruel)
> 
> ...


:mouais:
c'est surtout intéressant si tu veux la psyché des modo
.
Depuis alèm, tous les hommes en verts viennent l'un après l'autre, me mettre un rouge_ (alors que je leur ai rien fait )_, par une sorte de solidarité de haut gradés, avec toujours la meme sanction " Désolé, je me suis trompé de bouton".

Un corporatisme qui nous fait défaut, à nous autres posteurs, quand un des notres est dans le rouge.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> si, y'a manao mais il coupdeboule gris! alors ca m'a rien rapporté.


Un peu comme toi quoi...  :rateau:



estomak a dit:


> -sinon, au petits malins qui en profitent pour me bouler rouge alors que je leur ai rien fait, rien que par l'effet de masse, qu'ils sachent que je fais une liste.



ptain y a vraiment des enflures au BarMacG...  :sleep:



jpmiss a dit:


> Ben faut dire que je lui ai mis -16 pts dans la tronche hier



Je tape un peu moins fort, ceci dit en rouge je sais pas, je tape jamais en rouge, ou alors faut vraiment me gonfler... 



jpmiss a dit:


> C'est vrai, alèm c'est une râclure de première!



Ha ça, c'est rien de le dire...  :love:



estomak a dit:


> :mouais:
> c'est surtout intéressant si tu veux la psyché des modo
> .
> Depuis alèm, tous les hommes en verts viennent l'un après l'autre, me mettre un rouge_ (alors que je leur ai rien fait )_, par une sorte de solidarité de haut gradés, avec toujours la meme sanction " Désolé, je me suis trompé de bouton".
> ...



Les modos, tous des enfoirés, des années qu'on le dit...


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> :mouais:
> c'est surtout intéressant si tu veux la psyché des modo.


Ah j'en veux  surtout pas!
Remplie de choses qui  siderent les plus endurcis



> Depuis alèm, tous les hommes en verts viennent l'un après l'autre, me mettre un rouge_ (alors que je leur ai rien fait )_, par une sorte de solidarité de haut gradés,



t'as jamais été à l'école?
A la récré...
ou
les anciens qui bizuthent le nouveau de la classe  qui en plus pige pas 
( d'où double dose) 


> avec toujours la meme sanction " Désolé, je me suis trompé de bouton".


Ah les finauds


> Un corporatisme qui nous fait défaut, à nous autres posteurs, quand un des notres est dans le rouge


ca faut voir avec ton banquier ou ton caviste


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Je tape un peu moins fort, ceci dit en rouge je sais pas, je tape jamais en rouge, ou alors faut vraiment me gonfler...


C'est parce que tu n'es pas assez taquin.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

ca donne envie de creer la mafianioube , moi je vous le dit !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Juillet 2008)

c'est vrai mon jp, on me le reproche parfois... 


Ceci dit, avec des nioub de ce calibre, on regrette encore un peu plus l'absence de la grosse veine bleue... 


_*LIBEREZ SONNYBOY !!!   *_


Quoi ? oui, je sais que c'est pas le bon fil...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> ca donne envie de creer la mafianioube , moi je vous le dit !!!



Ha je vais peut être finir par m'inscrire donc...


----------



## estomak (28 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> ca donne envie de creer la mafianioube , moi je vous le dit !!!



moi je suis partant.
il faudrait que d'autres se joignent à nous.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

viens t inscrire mon ami, dans mafia macgeene !!! meme si les regles sont floues pour moi, c est comme ca qu on apprend !!! héhéhéhé


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juillet 2008)

Oh dis donc
je viens de me rendre compte de ca
                                   --------------------                                    
-Alèm m'a mis dans le rouge.
Si vous avez un coup de boule vert à perdre, merci de penser à moi.


En signature
Hébé , t'as du courage

Quant à quémander  des coups de boules verts hummmmm

Les coups de boules  sont des outils sérieux de macg
( étant de macg ils sont parfaits par définition)

tiens Amok est pas encore passé te faire coucou
Je ne sais pas si c'est un bon signe ou attente en mode_ je surveille et j'interviendrai avec mon style_


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> vous mangerez corse quand vous aurez bien plus de consideration pour les nioube. il suffit !!!  :love::love::love::love:



Quitte à bouffer Corse, j'ai plus confiance dans la bouffe de Patoch que dans celle d'un nioube


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quitte à bouffer Corse, j'ai plus confiance dans la bouffe de Patoch que dans celle d'un nioube


 
et tu l'as boulé rouge le nioub ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> et tu l'as boulé rouge le nioub ?



C'est vrai? Je peux?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

je te trouve bien insistant sur le point des petites boules rouges... mais d ou te vient autant de haine ???


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est vrai? Je peux?


 
Ben écoute si le coeur t'en dit  et puis tant qu'il est dans le rouge un de plus ou un de moins.... 



MANO2A a dit:


> je te trouve bien insistant sur le point des petites boules rouges... mais d ou te vient autant de haine ???


 
Je sais pas. De la pilule bleue ? ou la rouge ? ou peut être la jaune ? 
arrrffff j'arrive pas à penser je vais en prendre une autre


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> je te trouve bien insistant sur le point des petites boules rouges... mais d ou te vient autant de haine ???



tant que ces pas des tiennes de petites boules rouges, qu'on parle...


----------



## estomak (28 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est vrai? Je peux?



fais pas ça FabFab ! Tu vaux mieux que ça!
Montre que t'es un mec indépendant, qui suit pas la meute!
et si tu veux adhérer au Nioub killer, y'a un fauteuil pour toi dans la famille, avec des femmes en bikini et tuti quanti.


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> fais pas ça FabFab ! Tu vaux mieux que ça!
> Montre que t'es un mec indépendant, qui suit pas la meute!
> et si tu veux adhérer au Nioub killer, y'a un fauteuil pour toi dans la famille, avec des femmes en bikini et tuti quanti.


 

Rhooooo il y a corruption  rhoooooo c'est mal 
Ca mérite un chatiment


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> fais pas ça FabFab ! Tu vaux mieux que ça!
> Montre que t'es un mec indépendant, qui suit pas la meute!
> et si tu veux adhérer au Nioub killer, y'a un fauteuil pour toi dans la famille, avec des femmes en bikini et tuti quanti.




je suis déjà un Killer de Nioube... :rateau:

Et je suis incorruptible.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

nioubes killers, nioubes tueurs...allé viens, rejoins nous, tu auras tout, les 1000 vierges et tout le reste bien sur ...
meme du figatellu et de la polenta...avec de l eau de vie du paese ...qu en penses tu ??


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> fais pas ça FabFab ! Tu vaux mieux que ça!


 
Qu'est-ce t'en sais ?

Ca se trouve, c'est une raclure, pire que alèm !

Ca se trouve...


----------



## estomak (28 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Qu'est-ce t'en sais ?
> 
> Ca se trouve, c'est une raclure, pire que alèm !
> 
> Ca se trouve...



lui, m'a déja boulé vert sur des commentaires-contrairement à toi.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

jviens de me prendre une boule rouge, et hop !!! retour sur la banquette ....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> lui, m'a déja boulé vert sur des commentaires-contrairement à toi.


 
Et ?

Ca doit être parce que je n'ai vu aucune raison de te bouler vert...
Tu ne crois pas ?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ca se trouve, c'est une raclure, pire que alèm !
> 
> Ca se trouve...


TRES possible
il a ce coté tous sourires par devant  , et par derriere, vlan , un coup de chemise de star dans la tronche 
 dite_ botte du premier baiser du tueur  de nioube_
A coté de ca, Nevers peut aller se rhabiller


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Qu'est-ce t'en sais ?
> 
> Ca se trouve, c'est une raclure, pire que alèm !
> 
> Ca se trouve...



Faut pas exagérer :rateau::love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Faut pas exagérer :rateau::love:


 
Ouais, bon, OK...

C'est que je cherchais une image saisissante, tu vois ?
Un truc qui marque les esprits.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

je note un acharnement sur ma figure....:mouais:


----------



## aCLR (28 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> je note un acharnement sur ma figure....:mouais:



Uniquement sur ton pseudo


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> je note un acharnement sur ma figure....:mouais:


`
Si tu savais ce que certains ici pourraient faire sur ta figure, tu ne dirais pas ça... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

hum... c est tres douteux tout ca...


----------



## estomak (28 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> je note un acharnement sur ma figure....:mouais:



dont' worry
T'es pas le seul! 
serre les fesses et accroche toi!

je suis en train de recruter tous les bretons du bar à la cause.


----------



## katelijn (28 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> je suis en train de recruter tous les bretons du bar à la cause.



N'oublie pas celui-ci, un vrai combattant!


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> serre les fesses et accroche toi!



diarrhée?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> serre les fesses et accroche toi!


 
Sonny est revenu ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

katelijn a dit:


> N'oublie pas celui-ci, un vrai combattant!



bon, on arrete les coups de boule douteux, je prefere que l on s entretue a la loyale, en combats singuliers dans les regles de l art...

nan ???
parce que le RENNES MAN a vraiment rammassé...


----------



## katelijn (28 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> bon, on arrete les coups de boule douteux, je prefere que l on s entretue a la loyale, en combats singuliers dans les regles de l art...
> 
> nan ???
> parce que le RENNES MAN a vraiment rammassé...



Tu sais que t'es mignon? :love:


----------



## estomak (28 Juillet 2008)

katelijn a dit:


> N'oublie pas celui-ci, un vrai combattant!



le nombre de rouges qu'il a! impressionnant.

non, si possible, il faut quelqu'un qui ai beaucoup de vert
Toi, peut etre?


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> bon, on arrete les coups de boule douteux, je prefere que l on s entretue a la loyale, en combats singuliers dans les regles de l art...
> 
> nan ???
> parce que le RENNES MAN a vraiment rammassé...



Ah oui
Mais il avait *vraiment* cherché aussi, hein... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

katelijn a dit:


> Tu sais que t'es mignon? :love:



arrete tu vas me faire rougir katelijn....:rose:


----------



## katelijn (28 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> le nombre de rouges qu'il a! impressionnant.
> 
> non, si possible, il faut quelqu'un qui ai beaucoup de vert
> Toi, peut etre?



:mouais: Tu me prends pour Mary Poppins?:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

katelijn a dit:


> :mouais: Tu me prends pour Mary Poppins?:hein:



tu sais que t es mignonne ??? :love::love::love::love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah oui
> Mais il avait *vraiment* cherché aussi, hein... :love:




C'est vrai qu'il a su se faire aimer, à l'unanimité... un nioub comme on n'en voit pas souvent... avec une vrai bonne grosse tête de vainqueur... un peu trop affuté peut être finalement, un peu comme ces sportifs Français très prometteurs mais trop fragile, il n'a pas vraiment tenu la distance... :rateau: 

Par contre j'ai l'impression que notre ami Intestink va nous apporter joie et bonheur pendant un bon moment...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Par contre j'ai l'impression que notre ami Intestink va nous apporter joie et bonheur pendant un bon moment...



C'est vrai qu'il a l'air top le Pancreéask


----------



## aCLR (28 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> bon, on arrete les coups de boule douteux, je prefere que l on s entretue a la loyale, en combats singuliers dans les regles de l art...



La boule disco est un combat singulier.
Soit tu dégages un bon feeling 
Soit tu dégages un mauvais Karma 

À toi de voir



MANO2A a dit:


> nan ???
> parce que le RENNES MAN a vraiment rammassé...



C'était une tête brûlée* qui adorait jouer à ça !







*ou un gros naze qui pensait refaire le monde macgéen


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

Le reine ?

Un poète...

Tenez, un petit extrait :



			
				le reine a dit:
			
		

> voila le charly oleg de ce site de branl'***** de compète...toujours avec ses jeux de societé de merde, ses petits chevaux et ses deux trois potos qui se disputent le dé , assis sur des cubis de rouge.
> bande de tromblons!


 
Du caviar !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

il etait quand meme tres agressif je trouve ce rennais ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

Oh, si peu...

Il est revenu des dizaines de fois, sous des pseudos multiples, avec à chaque fois des durées de vie de plus en plus courte avant son premier message d'insultes et le ban concomitant.

Un jour il est parti.

En voyage, peut-être.
A Fancouleaux, qui sait ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

apparement il s y est plu....vu au nombre de fois qu il s est fait rougir la pastille ...


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juillet 2008)

katelijn a dit:


> Tu sais que t'es mignon? :love:



lui aussi là


estomak a dit:


> non, si possible, il faut quelqu'un qui ai beaucoup de vert
> Toi, peut etre?



Des nioubes au final tenaces qui tiennent sous le feu ET draguent pour leur crèmerie ca merite  coup de boules
( par contre j'hésite :rouge?vert? par équité  un rouge et un vert?  j'vais réflechir...quelques semaines)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

je demande une treve bouliste.et pascal, je t ai boulé vertement. histoire de me racheter une conduite. et je demande une treve pour ma famille .


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> pascal, je t ai boulé vertement.


même pas
gris coco , gris

Alala sont lents les nioubes cet été




> histoire de me racheter une conduite.


c'est sans prix
( hélas)



> et je demande une treve pour ma famille .


tssss
vl'a les reflexes maffieux qui ressortent...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

tu n acceptes pas mon present ???


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> tu n acceptes pas mon present ???



Moi je serai plus inquiet quant à ton futur :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> tu n acceptes pas mon present ???





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Moi je serai plus inquiet quant à ton futur :rateau:


tu le sens comme moi?
Dans certains mileux chics  on appelle ca faire du lobbying
Dans d'autres on dit " se coucher", faire allégeance etc

et dans d'autres
tentative de corruption et traffic d'influence
( ca ca peut aller chercher loin , jusqu'à baignade avec pieds bétonnés)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

me coucher ce n est pas le style de la maison...tu serais brune aux yeux vert et avec un charme fou je dis pas...mais ce n est pas le cas ....


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> me coucher ce n est pas le style de la maison..


Français:
_ coucher avec_  c'est different de _se coucher

_


> .tu serais brune aux yeux vert et avec un charme fou je dis pas...mais ce n est pas le cas ....


ca tu n'en sais strictement rien


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

otoi tu me prends pour un debile. je repete : tu serais brune etc... je me coucherai sans problemes...jene parle pas de coucher avec... tu as compris ??? ou je me repete ???:rateau::love:


----------



## aCLR (28 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> je demande une treve bouliste.et pascal, je t ai boulé vertement.



Le principe du boulage est simple.
Si ta force disco est de 1pt, au bar comme les cdb sont divisé par deux, ça compte pour rien (gris)
Il n'y a que ceux avoir une force disco au maximum qui peuvent bouler à plein régime au bar.

Voilà pourquoi tes cdb sont gris.
Lorsque tu auras une force disco de 2pts, soit mille points disco reçu ou un an d'ancienneté, tu pourras bouler à + ou - 1 au bar.
En attendant boule ailleurs qu'au bar si tu veux voir cette action efficace.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

j ai promis de ne plus parler de boule. c est certes amusant, mais chiant aussi. surtout quand tu n as pas lancé le mouv .


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Il n'y a que ceux avoir une force disco au maximum qui peuvent bouler à plein régime au bar.


genre.... nous


et plus on est haut plus la force est grosse
( le jeu de_ j'en ai une plus grosse.._.)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

ca  va j ai compris ...lol..mais j ai fait une promesse, et je ne peux l enfreindre. donc, vous ne m entendrez plus parler de boules. toute facon, je ne peux lutter pour le moment.
:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

Mais qu'est-il préférable ?

Bouler au bar ?
OU
Bourrer au bal ?

Ah...
Le bal de Fancouleaux...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2008)

ou mouler au bar aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ou mouler au bar aussi...



heuuuu...celle ci est nulle.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> heuuuu...celle ci est nulle.



C'était le but.

On voit que tu viens d'arriver...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

oui mais il fallait quand meme que je le souligne. je n aurais pas dormi tranquille sinon.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> oui mais il fallait quand meme que je le souligne. je n aurais pas dormi tranquille sinon.



Ouais, d'ailleurs c'est pas l'heure de la sieste en Corse, là?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais qu'est-il préférable ?
> 
> Bouler au bar ?
> OU
> ...



  

On notera que Bouler au bal et bourrer au bar est fortement déconseillé, même à Fancouleaux... 
Y en a qui ont essayé, ils ont eu des problèmes... :rateau: 



MANO2A a dit:


> heuuuu...celle ci est nulle.


Ba, tu verras, avec Fab, on s'habitue vite...   :love:


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ou mouler au bar aussi...





MANO2A a dit:


> heuuuu...celle ci est nulle.


alala mal barré , je te dis 
exemple de ce que tu aurais pu ( *dû*) répondre

_Ô Fab'Fab, que votre prose est belle et  l'expression de toute la finesse qui vous caracterise. Finesse que vous avez  l'élégance de partager  en toute simplicité avec moi alors que votre temps est précieux.Soyez en remercié et acceptez mon éternelle reconnaissance d'avoir eu le privilège de lire un peu de vos augustes pensées
_
tu vois c'est facile


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais, d'ailleurs c'est pas l'heure de la sieste en Corse, là?


pas d heure precise pour la sieste. toutes les heures sont bonne .


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> alala mal barré , je te dis
> exemple de ce que tu aurais pu ( *dû*) répondre
> 
> _Ô Fab'Fab, que votre prose est belle et  l'expression de toute la finesse qui vous caracterise. Finesse que vous avez  l'élégance de partager  en toute simplicité avec moi alors que votre temps est précieux.Soyez en remercié et acceptez mon éternelle reconnaissance d'avoir eu le privilège de lire un peu de vos augustes pensées
> ...



ca , c est se coucher.


----------



## estomak (28 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ou mouler au bar aussi...



ou plus complexe, se marrer aux boules (en jouant aux boules)

Désolé.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

lieutenant, n aggrave pas notre cas !!! héhé...


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> ca , c est se coucher.


non 
c'est de la technique 
(parfois de survie; A l'ère Ceausescu , ou autre  petit dictateur, toi et ton nouvel ami n'auriez pas survécu 30 secondes, la Securitate partout etc)

et pis ce que j'ai pris comme exemple est le reflet de la réalité
ce que dit Fab ' Fab *est* irréprochable
Pourquoi?
Parce que


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

la barriere entre TON mode de survie et se coucher vente a terre et sortir sa langue afin de ne pas s attirer d ennui est tres mince...aussi mince que celle entre le patriotisme et le nationalisme exacerbé...


----------



## estomak (28 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et pis ce que j'ai pris comme exemple est le reflet de la réalité
> ce que dit Fab ' Fab *est* irréprochable
> Pourquoi?
> Parce que


cé ti pô mignon ça?

A mon avis, fab c'est un diminutif de Fabrice, pas de Fabuleux.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> cé ti pô mignon ça?
> 
> A mon avis, fab c'est un diminutif de Fabrice, pas de Fabuleux.


c'est fou ca
y en qui  s'enfoncent d'eux mêmes

alala


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

sinon je pense que a faire comme ca, on va pas s en sortir... c est pas que sa me fatigue mais presque..:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

ahhh...mon compagnon d infortune est parmi nous...héhéhé...


----------



## aCLR (28 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est fou ca
> y en qui  s'enfoncent d'eux mêmes
> 
> alala



J'aurais dis Houlala

[YOUTUBE]0vw86qFHo1A[/YOUTUBE]

Et pendant qu'ils y sont, nos deux comiques du moment, z'ont qu'à faire le test​


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> sinon je pense que a faire comme ca, on va pas s en sortir... c est pas que sa me fatigue mais presque..:mouais:


Aaah
y a de l'idée là
A creuser....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

biere et punk donc .... on sait jamais...au cas ou tu croises des iroquois a cheveux vert..

un pti 41 a ce test bien perave....
c est vachement bien...alors, c est qui le connard pretentieux ?? j en ai rencontré pas mal depuis que je suis iinscrit sur ce forum...


----------



## aCLR (28 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> biere et punk donc .... on sait jamais...au cas ou tu croises des iroquois a cheveux vert..



&#8230;à Fancouleaux&#8230;




&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;



Autrement, jeune MANO2A, ta signature est bourrée de fautes d'orthographe.
Je passe sur les accents et la syntaxe.
Il faut écrire APPEL, car c'est un appel à candidature(s).
Tu peux aussi insérer un lien vers le post de la création de ta mafia.
Histoire de rediriger les éventuels(les) candidats vers le bon thread.

Je dis ça, c'est pour toi.
Et pour ceux qui lisent ces mots.
Que tu pourrais mettre en minuscules.
C'est un peu inutile en majuscules.
Enfin, je dis ça&#8230;
&#8230;gentiment.





Edit : comme dans ma signature, si tu cliques sur macmafia


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

héhé...en fait, faut lire mano2a appelle a candidature ....etc....pour le coup du lien ,je suis une brele pour les trucs comme ca...alors je l ai pas fait...pour tout ce qui est manip informatique, je t avoue que je sais a peine mettre un lien dans un forum...alors tu vois...

ps :mais je vais t ecouter finalement...


----------



## aCLR (28 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> (&#8230
> ps :mais je vais t ecouter finalement...



Tu progresses petit&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Clic et lis jusqu'au bout !  





Je vais à Fancouleaux dans quelques jours, tu peux venir&#8230;


----------



## estomak (28 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> :
> 
> 
> Je vais à Fancouleaux dans quelques jours, tu peux venir



au cap d'adge?


----------



## Nephou (29 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> c est vachement bien...alors, c est qui le connard pretentieux ?? j en ai rencontré pas mal depuis que je suis iinscrit sur ce forum...



Monsieur MANO2A il va peut-être se calmer avant de prendre congé de nous pour un période déterminée par mes soins, merci


----------



## aCLR (29 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> au cap d'adge?(&#8230



Nan !!


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Juillet 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> Monsieur MANO2A il va peut-être se calmer avant de prendre congé de nous pour un période déterminée par mes soins, merci&#8230;


 
Tu vas pas nous l'enlever...... il est même pas encore rouge


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juillet 2008)

il serait plutôt... vert de rage


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> Monsieur MANO2A il va peut-être se calmer avant de prendre congé de nous pour un période déterminée par mes soins, merci


 
Cette politique d'expulsion par charters entiers vers Fancouleaux de jeunes nioubes fuyant la misère intellectuelle des autres forums du web* est innacceptable dans le forum des droits de la pomme !

Bientôt des quotas !
Bientôt des discours sur la nioubitude choisie et la politique de macintoshisation !

Mais où va-t-on ?





* Je ne sais pas. Je n'y suis jamais allé. Mais j'ai vu des images à la télé. C'est horrible. Il y a même des forums entiers dédiés à la gloire de...
Non, je ne peux pas le dire, c'est trop horrible.


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> * Je ne sais pas. Je n'y suis jamais allé. Mais j'ai vu des images à la télé. C'est horrible. Il y a même des forums entiers dédiés à la gloire de...
> Non, je ne peux pas le dire, c'est trop horrible.


 

Chuuut.... calme toi..... prend la pilule jaune et fait un petit som'..... tout ira mieux après....:rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Cette politique.........
> Non, je ne peux pas le dire, c'est trop horrible.


Oui !

Et t'as oublié
- les nioubes qui se noyent à quelques encablures des riantes rives de l'Eldorado macgéen
- les centres de rétention Macg  surbookés( dits BANaneraies)
- les complications administratives à géometries variables pour valider les papiers

et tout ca pour quoi?
Bosser!
Et bénevolement en plus
--
sont fous ces nioubes


----------



## estomak (29 Juillet 2008)

au fait, un grand bravo à PATOCHMAN up qui a réussi a nous faire parler pendant 14 pages...d'un ville qui n'existe pas!!!


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> au fait, un grand bravo à PATOCHMAN up qui a réussi a nous faire parler pendant 14 pages...d'un ville qui n'existe pas!!!


 

Rhoooo l'affront 


Ca va faire mal


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> les centres de rétention Macg surbookés( dits BANaneraies)


 
Ils appellent ça des S&CA aussi - Switch & Conseils d'Achats.
Les nioubes y sont parqués comme des annimaux, obligés de poster des photos de leur débalage de colis jour et nuit, de se dire bonjour sans arrêt et d'avoir constament un avis sur "iMac ou MBP" ou "Un MacBook oui, mais lequel?"...

Terrible !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

clap clap clap clap clap !!! bonjour a tous , et bravo a patochman ...


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> "Un MacBook oui, mais lequel?"...


 
Et encore il n'y a que 3 modèles dont 2 quasi identiques avec juste une différence de couleur 


Le drame


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> 2 quasi identiques avec juste une différence de couleur



Euh  Nan, c'est moins grave que ça, en fait, il y a aussi une autre différence que la couleur : le prix


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euh  Nan, c'est moins grave que ça, en fait, il y a aussi une autre différence que la couleur : le prix


 

On chipote on chipote  quand on aime on ne compte pas


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et pis ce que j'ai pris comme exemple est le reflet de la réalité
> ce que dit Fab ' Fab *est* irréprochable
> Pourquoi?
> Parce que



C'est à ça qu'on reconnaît les amis


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> cé ti pô mignon ça?
> 
> A mon avis, fab c'est un diminutif de Fabrice, pas de Fabuleux.


 
Non.
C'est pour *Fab*riquant de *Fab*uleuses chemises.
Mais il faut le savoir.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non.
> C'est pour *Fab*riquant de *Fab*uleuses chemises.
> Mais il faut le savoir.



Je t'emmerde!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je t'emmerde!


 
C'est à ça qu'on reconnaît ses ennemis.


----------



## alèm (29 Juillet 2008)

purée, les nioubes cette année, ils sont dopés ! :affraid:

si jamais comme Nephou le propose gentiment, on a refait le parking à Fancouleaux !


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ils appellent ça des S&CA aussi - Switch & Conseils d'Achats.
> Les nioubes y sont parqués comme des annimaux, obligés de poster des photos de leur débalage de colis jour et nuit, de se dire bonjour sans arrêt et d'avoir constament un avis sur "iMac ou MBP" ou "Un MacBook oui, mais lequel?"...
> 
> Terrible !


merci tatoa
je viens de découvrir grace à toi un jeu de mot (caché?)  digne des duettistes 
 Switch & Conseils d'Achats. = S&CA= " essaie ca"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> au fait, un grand bravo à PATOCHMAN



De nada... 
Vous savez, moi... Dès que je peux apporter de la joie à mes contemporains...


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> De nada...
> Vous savez, moi... Dès que je peux apporter de la joie à mes contemporains...


 

Tu lui a déjà donné un cassoulet à l'estomak ?


----------



## estomak (29 Juillet 2008)

ce fil appartient au nioube killeur.
merci de ne pas troller.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

pas touche. ok les boiteux ??


----------



## aCLR (29 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> ce fil appartient au nioube killeur.
> merci de ne pas troller.





MANO2A a dit:


> pas touche. ok les boiteux ??



Que tu crois&#8230;


> *2/ Prise de contrôle.*
> 
> Une fois les mafias constituées, chacune revendique des fils ouverts au bar (restreint à sa première page)
> Une mafia peut revendiquer autant de fils qu'elle a de porte-flingue (donc, 6 au maximum)
> ...







Edit : Feraient mieux d'aller à Fancouleaux ces deux-là&#8230;


----------



## estomak (29 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Que tu crois



et alors?
on ne controle qu'un seul fil.
celui ci!
t'en as vu d'autres toi?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

j engage 
 de mes points dans ce fil...


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Juillet 2008)

je rêve ou bien un porte flingue adverse a posté juste derrière un parrain ? 



PonkHead a dit:


> MAIS :
> Si un porte-flingue adverse poste juste derrière un lieutenant ou un parrain, il le tue.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

ok d accord ...je suis censé etre mort c est ca ??? c en est fini de la mafia des nioubes ??


----------



## Lila (29 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> ce fil appartient au nioube killeur.
> merci de ne pas troller.



...c'est Patoch le nioub trolleur ?....:afraid:

....


----------



## katelijn (29 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> ce fil appartient au nioube killeur.
> merci de ne pas troller.





MANO2A a dit:


> pas touche. ok les boiteux ??




Bon, c'est l'heure du gouter!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> je rêve ou bien un porte flingue adverse a posté juste derrière un parrain ?


ce fut court ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

ce fil est toujours notre. alors maintenant, barrez vous boiter plus loin.
alors, pour fancouleaux, faut demander l autorisation aux niioubes. a savoir que si quelqu un tente d y aller sans notre autorisation y a pas bon.


----------



## aCLR (29 Juillet 2008)

Tant qu'une autre organisation ne le revendique pas aussi. 

Imagines que Zobi la mouche, Les Crapules ou bien ma propre mafia veuillent ce fil, ta petite entreprise (deux pitoyables posteurs) ne pourra pas grand chose. Je serais toi, je continuerais de recruter des stewards pour assurer la ligne Ajaccio / Fancouleaux, au lieu de fanfaronner que ce village t'appartient.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Tant qu'une autre organisation ne le revendique pas aussi.
> 
> Imagines que Zobi la mouche, Les Crapules ou bien ma propre mafia veuillent ce fil, ta petite entreprise (deux pitoyables posteurs) ne pourra pas grand chose. Je serais toi, je continuerais de recruter des stewards pour assurer la ligne Ajaccio / Fancouleaux, au lieu de fanfaronner que ce village t'appartient.



des stewards russes...


----------



## aCLR (29 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> des stewards russes...



Ça court les rues à Fancouleaux


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

inutile de venir nous narguer ici. fora on a dit !! maintenant, si tu souhaites reellement aller a fancouleaux...nan. les vacances te sont interdites la bas. ta figure est placardéé sur tous les murs de la ville .


----------



## aCLR (29 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> ()
> ta figure est placardéé sur tous les murs de la ville .



Elles datent des dernières élections municipales ces affiches


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

justement, c est bien pour ca : ta participation a ces municipales n ayant servi a rien, tu es wanted par la bas.


----------



## Lila (30 Juillet 2008)

.... PATOCH présiddent des nioubs de fancouleaux....

...


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Août 2008)

>Bonjour, j'ai une commande pour plastiquer le sujet du Corse... où dois-je poser les bocaux de nitro ?


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Août 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> >Bonjour, j'ai une commande pour plastiquer le sujet du Corse... où dois-je poser les bocaux de nitro ?



Au pied des murs porteurs 

Tout le monde sait ça quand même


----------



## Lila (1 Août 2008)

...mèche lente ????


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Août 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...mèche lente ????



Tout dépend de la vitesse à laquelle tu es capable de t'éloigner de ta cible


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Août 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tout dépend de la vitesse à laquelle tu es capable de t'éloigner de ta cible




Mouai, ben si c'est a moto qu'il s'eloigne, vaut mieux qu'elle soit pas trop courte sa mèche...  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Août 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Mouai, ben si c'est a moto qu'il s'eloigne, vaut mieux qu'elle soit pas trop courte sa mèche...  :rateau:



Si Ben Laden réussit à se sauver assez vite en mobylette en Afghanistan, doit bien y avoir moyen de vite se sauver à moto en Corse... :rateau:


----------



## estomak (1 Août 2008)

ah!!!! ce matin je me réveille, apres une nuit torride et je me rends compte qu'il y'a du monde dans mon salon!
dans mon fil!
mon fil à moi..


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> ah!!!! ce matin je me réveille, apres une nuit torride et je me rends compte qu'il y'a du monde dans mon salon!
> dans mon fil!
> mon fil à moi..



 :mouais: commence par prendre tes cachets toi, et enlève moi ce costume de Spiderman, à ton age c'est ridicule...


----------



## estomak (1 Août 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> :mouais: commence par prendre tes cachets toi, et enlève moi ce costume de Spiderman, à ton age c'est ridicule...



sindanarié m'a dit que c'était à la mode de me "red bouler".
-Au moins j'suis à la mode.
c'est déja ça.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> sindanarié m'a dit que c'était à la mode de me "red bouler".
> -Au moins j'suis à la mode.
> c'est déja ça.



Ouais, mais en fait tu n'es que 5ème au classement des plus boulés rouges


----------



## estomak (1 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais, mais en fait tu n'es que 5ème au classement des plus boulés rouges



on fait vraiment des classements pour n'importe quoi, de nos jours.


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> on fait vraiment des classements pour n'importe quoi, de nos jours.



Tu es n'importe quoi ?  c'est toi qui l'a dit 


Y'a notre ami gautik94 qui est bien classé également


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> sindanarié m'a dit que c'était à la mode de me "red bouler".
> -Au moins j'suis à la mode.
> c'est déja ça.










..........  :sleep:​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais, mais en fait tu n'es que 5ème au classement des plus boulés rouges



Pour l'instant, mais vu sa "ligne éditoriale", il devrait faire facile un podium avant la rentrée...  :rateau:


----------



## estomak (1 Août 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Pour l'instant, mais vu sa "ligne éditoriale", il devrait faire facile un podium avant la rentrée...  :rateau:



Peut-être mais _pour l'instant,_ quand je regarde le bout de la route, je vois ton posterieur se dandinant péniblement sur sa selle! T'as de l'avance , rassure toi!


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Août 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Pour l'instant, mais vu sa "ligne éditoriale", il devrait faire facile un podium avant la rentrée...  :rateau:



Exact mon Concombre. Il est déjà arrivé à une belle 3ème place en moins de temps qu'il faut pour le dire...


----------



## aCLR (1 Août 2008)

Tu joues avec le feu 










Il a vraiment envie de finir écrasé cet ektoplasm, euh non estomak&#8230;


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Peut-être mais _pour l'instant,_ quand je regarde le bout de la route, je vois ton posterieur se dandinant péniblement sur sa selle! T'as de l'avance , rassure toi!



Tiens, je l'avais pas utilisé depuis un bout de temps celle là... 

_*C'est une grande misère  que de n'avoir assez d'esprit pour bien parler, ni assez de jugement  pour se taire*. 
Jean de  La Bruyère (1645-1696)_


----------



## Lila (1 Août 2008)

...ya aussi "mort aux ccons..." ..c'est plus court mais ça ,peut prêter à confusion...


----------



## estomak (1 Août 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Tiens, je l'avais pas utilisé depuis un bout de temps celle là...
> 
> _*C'est une grande misère  que de n'avoir assez d'esprit pour bien parler, ni assez de jugement  pour se taire*.
> Jean de  La Bruyère (1645-1696)_



ha ouais quand même! 
t'es culturé toi!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Août 2008)

Bon, comme t'as l'air de manger du clown tous les matins (pas frais le clown apparemment !), je vais prendre le temps de te répondre : j'suis un gentil garçon, j'suis de bonne humeur et je suis en retard en terme de contributions sociales, donc, je propose qu'on te donne ta chance (a l'unanimité de moi même), donc, tu sors du bar, tu enfiles une tenue descente, tu repasses par la case départ, tu frappe à la porte, tu dis bonjoursilvousplaimerci, tu pose ton Q quelque part mais pas dans le passage et tu regarde un peu comment ça ce passe ici , les us et coutumes tout ça, tout ça... ok ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> sindanarié m'a dit que c'était à la mode de me "red bouler".
> -Au moins j'suis à la mode.
> c'est déja ça.



Et moi tout ça me rend jaloux...

Même pas réussi à créer la tendance du "red boulage"...

pffffff... dégôuté.... 

Comme dit M. Ponk Head sur mon profil : "Les gens sont contrariants".
Façon Lénine : "Les faits sont têtus".


----------



## estomak (1 Août 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Bon, comme t'as l'air de manger du clown tous les matins (pas frais le clown apparemment !), je vais prendre le temps de te répondre : j'suis un gentil garçon, j'suis de bonne humeur et je suis en retard en terme de contributions sociales, donc, je propose qu'on te donne ta chance (a l'unanimité de moi même), donc, tu sors du bar, tu enfiles une tenue descente, tu repasses par la case départ, tu frappe à la porte, tu dis bonjoursilvousplaimerci, tu pose ton Q quelque part mais pas dans le passage et tu regarde un peu comment ça ce passe ici , les us et coutumes tout ça, tout ça... ok ?



Et je t'apporte un mars et un coca aussi?
-


----------



## jugnin (1 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Et je t'apporte un mars et un coca aussi?
> -



Ouah la réponse pourrie hey !

Je pense que le moment est venu pour vous de migrer de Fancouleaux vers un autre fil à Patoch'. Celui où on s'étripe, où on perd et on paie comptant, sans prendre de gants.

Du sang !


----------



## estomak (1 Août 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouah la réponse pourrie hey !
> 
> Je pense que le moment est venu pour vous de migrer de Fancouleaux vers un autre fil à Patoch'. Celui où on s'étripe, où on perd et on paie comptant, sans prendre de gants.
> 
> Du sang !



réponse pourrie?
peut-être; mais mon but n'est pas de m'embrouiller avec les provocateurs et les rageux de service, (qui ne cherchent que ça) alors en même temps, réponse rapide et diplomate je préfère 

sinon, peut etre t'es pas au courant.
Mais ce fil nous appartient!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Mais ce fil *nous* appartient!



Façon kolkhoze ou corporate ?


----------



## estomak (1 Août 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Façon kolkhoze ou corporate ?



Facon sicilienne.
borsalino et parabellum.
je vois que t'as pas d'équipe. Tu peux nous rejoindre, dans le fil des mafias de Ponkhead.
Là tu vas pouvoir 'rougir' de plaisir, si c'est ton souhait. On est que deux à assurer la défense du caboulot, alors t'es le bienvenu.


----------



## aCLR (1 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Mais ce fil nous appartient!



Dit plutôt que tu espères récolter quelques points au prorata de tes interventions

D'ici là, tu seras médaille d'argent voire d'or


----------



## estomak (1 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Dit plutôt que tu espères récolter quelques points au prorata de tes interventions
> 
> D'ici là, tu seras médaille d'argent voire d'or



j'ai jamais compris ou ça avait foiré dans ton recrutement. 
Dommage, car tu nous aurais été bien utile.

-Tu as tout compris l'ami.


----------



## Lila (1 Août 2008)

...non rien.....

 j'adore..surtout quand il fait chaud !


----------



## estomak (1 Août 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...dis moi gastéropodemak....c quoi ton kif ?
> 
> ...être encore plus con que certains qu'on a déjà vu au moins une bonne centaine de fois passer par ici.....
> 
> ...


:mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais:
Désolé de t'interrompre dans ton réquisitoire  , mais, si  c'est de moi que tu parles, (gastéropodemak ), je t'ai fait quoi?
-ou alors c'est juste pour le fun, d'insulter les gens?

J'sé pas.
-J'trouve ça spé, mais bon, chacun son trip apres tout.
-Et apparemment , t'as pas compris qu'on était dans le cadre des mafias, spécifiquement sur ce fil......enfin, bref..faisons comme si de rien était.

:sleep::sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> -Et apparemment , t'as pas compris qu'on était dans le cadre des mafias, spécifiquement sur ce fil......enfin, bref..faisons comme si de rien était.
> 
> :sleep::sleep:



L'auteur du fil sur les mafias a bien conseillé de poster en respectant le sujet des fils dont on veut prendre le contrôle.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> t'as pas compris qu'on était dans le cadre des mafias, spécifiquement sur ce fil.....



Non.
Le cadre de ce fil, c'est "Conseils voyage..."
C'est écrit dessus - avec une spécialisation dans les voyages à fancouleaux.

Je suis désolé d'avoir à te le re-re-re-re-redire, mais :
1/ La revendication se fait dans le fil des mafias, pas ici
2/ La collecte c'est en phase trois, aux dernières nouvelles, vous en étiez encore en phase deux.
3/ Les messages dans les fils du bar en phase de collecte doivent de toute façon respecter le thème du fil.

Quand t'es chez des gens que tu ne connais pas trop, dans la vraie vie, tu chies aussi sur les tapis, comme ça ?

Oh, et puis crotte.
Tout ça me fatigue.

Voyage à Fancouleaux, hein ?
Ben, bon voyage, reste-y et évite d'envoyer des cartes postales.


----------



## Lila (1 Août 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> L'auteur du fil sur les mafias a bien conseillé de poster en respectant le sujet des fils dont on veut prendre le contrôle.



..oui il est con ce Ponk.....filer des flingues à des ados drogués (comme Dark) et d'autres encore pires 

  


ps à Ponk : en même temps il est en plein dans le sujet....où tu veux que soit un trou du cul .....à part à Fancouleaux ??!!


----------



## Nephou (1 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> -Et apparemment , t'as pas compris qu'on était dans le cadre des mafias, spécifiquement sur ce fil......enfin, bref..faisons comme si de rien était.
> 
> :sleep::sleep:



Et toi ce que tu n&#8217;as pas compris c&#8217;est quand dans le cadre du jeu il faut conquérir des fils en &#8221;les respectant&#8221;&#8230; donc pour le respect de ce fil je te convie à la visite du charmant patelin dont il est question au premier message


----------



## Lila (1 Août 2008)

.....bon ...mes bagages sont faits .......je pars en vacances......

....à *FANCOULEAUX* bien sûr...




ps à Estomak : tant que Néphou te fait pas la bise tu as une chance


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2008)

Bon histoire de détendre l'atmosphère, j'ai pour ma part un conseil voyage à fournir à toutes les autres cucurbitacées du forum. Des voyages en hors-saison et où le beau temps est encore là, pas trop chaud. Même que ça pourrait intéresser un tour-opérator :

Tournées de toutes les "Fêtes de la Citrouille" organisées en période automnale​
Une façon intéressante de rencontrer ses pairs. Je regarde de ce pas s'il y en a une à Fancouleaux.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Août 2008)

"Estomak, The last reincarnation of the renneman."


----------



## Nephou (1 Août 2008)

fin du chapitre estomak en ce fil&#8230; vous pouvez retourner à vos occupations habituelles&#8230;


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Août 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> fin du chapitre estomak en ce fil&#8230; vous pouvez retourner à vos occupations habituelles&#8230;


La branlette ?


----------



## benkenobi (1 Août 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> La branlette ?



Aaaah je m'suis toujours demandé pourquoi tu criais aussi fort....

Voilà la réponse !


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Août 2008)

Ah non, ça, c'est à cause de la masturbation. Nuance.


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2008)

rezba, il entend mal des yeux, c'est tout. les oreilles vont bien. c'est mon frangin, ça complète un peu&#8230;


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Août 2008)

Bah. L'essentiel, dans une paire, c'est que l'une des deux parties fonctionne.


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Bah. L'essentiel, dans une paire, c'est que l'une des deux parties fonctionne.




ah ?

merdre, faut que je fasse quelque chose pour mes lobes temporaux alors !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2008)

oh !!! mais ca parle branlette sur mon fil !! aux dernieres nouvelles, je ne savais pas qu il y avait une agence de voyages specialisée dans les voyages de groupes de branleurs pour Fancouleaux...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Août 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> oh !!! mais ca parle branlette sur mon fil !! aux dernieres nouvelles, je ne savais pas qu il y avait une agence de voyages specialisée dans les voyages de groupes de branleurs pour Fancouleaux...



MANO2A?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2008)

mais dis moi...tu es d un humour tordant...en tout cas, moi, tu n me fais pas rire du tout...je sais pas, peut être suis je fermé, ou est ce toi qui à un humour à 2 balles...a mediter.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Août 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> mais dis moi...tu es d un humour tordant...en tout cas, moi, tu n me fais pas rire du tout...je sais pas, peut être suis je fermé, ou est ce toi qui à un humour à 2 balles...a mediter.



Qu'il est intelligent ce nioube. Tu m'as parfaitement cerné, je suis impressionné.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2008)

ok d'accord. je crois qu il es temps  pour moi de decrocher de tout ca, parce que a ne pas avoir d autre vie que celle d'un mec la journée entiere sur son ordi, je vois tes bien comment ca peut finir...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Août 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> ok d'accord. je crois qu il es temps  pour moi de decrocher de tout ca, parce que a ne pas avoir d autre vie que celle d'un mec la journée entiere sur son ordi, je vois tes bien comment ca peut finir...


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Août 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> ok d'accord. je crois qu il es temps pour moi de decrocher de tout ca, parce que a ne pas avoir d autre vie que celle d'un mec la journée entiere sur son ordi, je vois tes bien comment ca peut finir...


 
mais non.... revient !




Fab'Fab a dit:


>


 

 à toi aussi mon ptit fab'fab


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Avril 2009)

Vu la belle journée qu'on a eue aujourd'hui, je me disais qu'il fallait pas trop tarder à penser à vos réservations, mes poussins... :love:


----------



## Bassman (23 Avril 2009)

C'est clair, cette année il va y'en avoir du monde à Fancouleaux :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

Ca va ressembler à la côte d'azur en été, ça risque de perdre de son charme.


----------



## yvos (23 Avril 2009)

figurez que je vais descendre en corsica en juillet...quoi, z'en avez rien à foutre?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Avril 2009)

yvos a dit:


> figurez que je vais descendre en corsica en juillet...quoi, z'en avez rien à foutre?



Ben, tu préviens si tu veux prendre un rafraîchissement... 

Heuuuuuuu... Au fait ; je t'ai jamais boulé rouge en te traitant d'enfionné, hein ?...


----------



## gKatarn (23 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vu la belle journée qu'on a eue aujourd'hui, je me disais qu'il fallait pas trop tarder à penser à vos réservations, mes poussins... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


>


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben, tu préviens si tu veux prendre un rafraîchissement...
> 
> Heuuuuuuu... Au fait ; je t'ai jamais boulé rouge en te traitant d'enfionné, hein ?...


T'inquiète pépère  On sera deux au cas où il voudrait mordre


----------

